
The Death of Print Magazines: May I Propose a Vaccine Against This Epidemic? - alfreddhitchcog
https://vt.academia.edu/klippingdbcom
======
alfreddhitchcog
In 2020, the world is fighting against the coronavirus pandemic, and many
people share the same mind that it may be the end of the world as we know it.
The virus has not merely infected humanity, but also many corporations and
their employees. A lot of magazine and newspaper publishers are not immune
either, as they have been suffering from the collapse of the advertising
industry, not only since the coronavirus hit, but in fact, as noticed by many,
since the invention of the internet. As the race to make a coronavirus vaccine
is currently in progress, another race to find another vaccine against this
other kind of epidemic is being proposed.
[https://www.klippingdb.com/](https://www.klippingdb.com/)

